# Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET



## Marci010593 (21. Januar 2013)

*Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Guten Abend Leute,
folgendes Problem mein alter Pioneer VSX-921K gab in den letzten Tagen den Geist auf. Erst der Verstärker des rechten Kanales, dann der hintere linke usw. Mittlerweile funktioniert nur noch der Subwoofer Out.
Nunja folgendes Suche für das oben genannte Set einen ordentlichen AV-Receiver, einfach mal Vorschläge machen Ihr seht ja selbst ein Oberklasse oder High End Receiver soll her.

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## soth (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Was möchtest du ausgeben?
Gibt es irgendwelche Features, die du benötigst?


----------



## Marci010593 (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Er darf schon einiges an Features haben, also zwischen 500-1400€ darf er kosten. 
Da ich einen Pioneer Blurayplayer habe wäre ein Pio nicht schlecht, falls man mir hier mit Denon kommt, dann leg ich halt iwann noch nen bissel was für nen neuen Blurayplayer drauf.
Also auf jedenfall darf der neue auch im Bassbereich noch ein bisschen Angriffsfreudiger sein als mein alter PIO 921K.

Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (21. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Also, vierstellig wäre für solche Boxen völlig übertrieben, das würde man für Boxen ausgeben, die selber deutlich im vierstelligen Bereich liegen, pro Stück versteht sich 


Wie das mit dem Bass aussieht, weiß ich nicht - das kann man ja aber auch selber nachregeln, wenn es einem nicht reicht. Aber der hier: Pioneer SC-2022 AV-Receiver (Direct Energy HD Endstufe, Apple AirPlay, DLNA, Win 7 Streaming-Client, 7x HDMI) schwarz: Amazon.de: Heimkino, TV & Video  scheint mir sehr attraktiv zu sein, da es den nämlich zur Zeit für nen Superpreis von nur 500€ bei MediaMarkt gibt, das sind 150€ weniger als beim nächst"teureren" Shop, den ich finde: PIONEER SC 2022 schwarz AV-Receiver günstig kaufen bei Media Markt   du kannst da auch unterhalb des Preises "sogar" schauen, ob der in einem MediaMarkt in Deiner Nähe auf Lager ist. 

Hier auch ein Test einer recht guten Heimkino-Seite: AREA DVD Hardware


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Ich würde dir den Marantz SR6007 oder SR7007 empfehlen, da Marantz super mit Nubert harmoniert.


----------



## cap82 (22. Januar 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, vierstellig wäre für solche Boxen völlig übertrieben, das würde man für Boxen ausgeben, die selber deutlich im vierstelligen Bereich liegen, pro Stück versteht sich



Wie kommst du denn zu diesem Schluss?
 Was hat der Preis und und Qualität von Lautsprechern mit den von AV-Receivern zu tun?


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*



cap82 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn zu diesem Schluss?
> Was hat der Preis und und Qualität von Lautsprechern mit den von AV-Receivern zu tun?


 
Es ist doch logisch, dass Boxen im Zweifel _eher_ besser sind, wenn sie deutlich teurer sind. Und beim Neukauf wird auch immer eher dazu geraten, mehr für die Boxen als für den Verstärker/AVR zu investieren, da die Boxen das wichtigere bei der Klangqualität sind. Das schließt nicht aus, dass es auch gute Boxen für nicht so viel Geld gibt oder dass sehr teure Boxen auch mal Mist sind. Oder willst Du ernsthaft behaupten, dass sich ein AVR für 1500€ für diese Boxen unter 1000€ wirklich lohnt im Vergleich zu einem AVR für 700€, dass Du da also einen echten qualitativen Unterschied merkst?


----------



## cap82 (22. Januar 2013)

Nein, aber ich behaupte genauso wenig das Gegenteil, solange ich es nicht gehört habe.
Dir ist bekannt, dass die Nuberts einiges an Leistung fordern und nicht den besten Wirkungsgrad haben? 
Meiner Meinung nach würde sollten sie auch dementsprechend befeuert werden. 
Da kann man sich schon mal in der 1000-1500€ Klasse umsehen.


----------



## Marci010593 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Hmm also Marantz habe ich mir auch schon ins Auge gefasst aber die Pioneer Geräte gefallen mir vom optischen einfach viel besser als die Marantz Modelle. Da ich leider auch einen Blurayplayer von Pioneer habe sollte der AVR auch von Pioneer bleiben gefällt mir auch vom design her sehr gut.
Marantz stellt meines wissens nach auch keine Blurayplayer her. 

Vielen dank schonmal an die Antworten die Ihr mir schon gegeben habt.
Über weitere Anreitze eines Kaufes würde ich mich sehr freuen.


Freundliche Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Klar baut Marantz BD Player. Aktuelle Modelle sind UD5007 und UD7007. Vorteil ist halt SACD und Mediastreaming.


----------



## Marci010593 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Hmm wäre mal gut wenn Ihr mir einfach mal ein paar gute Pioneer Geräte Posten könnt. 
Weil jetzt auf Marantz umsteigen is mir bissel zu krass , später ist es eine überlegung wert.
Nur zur Zeit und die nächsten Jahre würde ich gerne bei Pioneer bleiben.

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Ich hab Dir doch einen genannt, der an sich sogar eher einer für 700-800€ ist ^^


Viel mehr so ab 500€ von Pioneer gibt es an sich auch gar nicht - es gibt noch ein paar teurere, aber die jeweils nur in 1-3 Shops, könnten also zum Teil auch ausgelaufene Modelle sein: http://geizhals.at/de/?cat=hifirec&sort=p&v=e&xf=787_Pioneer%7E352_4%7E322_140#xf_top


----------



## Perry (22. Januar 2013)

Hast du mal ein Reset deines Receivers gemacht, bei meinem Pioneer fällt alle paar Monate der Tos link aus und ist durch ein einfaches Reset wieder zu beheben

Außerdem sollte 921 doch noch gar nicht so alt sein, müsste der nicht noch Garantie haben?


----------



## Marci010593 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Ne Garantie kann ich nicht in Anspruch nehmen, da ich von meinem Vater rausgeschmissen worden bin. Und er die Rechnung vernichtet hat, hat eigentlich alles von mir meine Kindheit und so vernichtet.
Naja Reset habe ich schon gemacht, meinst wohl den mit Anschalter und Enter Taste hilft aber nie lange. Die Ausgänge funktionieren dann eine weile gehen dann aber wieder aus.
Die Firmware die drauf ist lässt der AVR auch nicht nochmals von einem USB-Datenträger installieren, bringt immer keine Firmware auf Datenträger.
Mein Latein ist einfach am Ende .
Eigentlich schade war eigentlich ein sehr treuer und vor allendingen toller begleiter.

Grüße


----------



## Perry (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Wie das prozedere mit dem Reset genau abläuft weiß nicht, ich muss dann immer die Anleitung zu rate ziehen. Hast du denn mal den Support von Pioneer kontaktet, die sind da echt nett und Hilfsbereit, deren Support machte auf mich nen echt guten Eindruck.

Ansonsten bestelle doch einfach erneut den Receiver oder seinen Nachfolger den VSX 922


----------



## Marci010593 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Hmm deinen Vorschlag den SC 2022 von Pioneer zu nehmen sieht auch garnichtmal so schlecht aus denke der Receiver macht was her.
Mal schauen ob ich diesen im Mediamarkt in meine nähe irgendwie probehören kann.


----------



## Perry (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Was genau hast du eigentlich für Boxen, die Aussage Nubox ist ja recht unspezifisch?


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Schau mal in den Fredtitel


----------



## Perry (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

nehme alles zurück habe es übersehen, die sind aber schon ziemlich gut


----------



## BloodySuicide (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Ju, hab sie auch mit nem ATM an einem SR6006 und PM7004 
Bald wirds nen SR7007


----------



## Marci010593 (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Hmm werd mir den SC 2022 mal im Mediamarkt anschauen wenn Sie den als Voeführmoddel haben. Naja auf Bildern im Internet sieht man 3 Subwoofer Pre Out. In Fachzeitschriften schreibt man 7.1.
Auf Internetseiten 7.2. Was hat der Receiver nun 1,2,3 Pre Out ???
Naja kann mir jemand von euch vielleicht sagen wieso sich die Receiver in einem Markt wie Saturn immer so brachial von der Leistung und dem Bass anhören nutzen diese Märkte irgendwelche Tricks 
weil zuhause klingt das dann immer so dünn ka, wie ich dies beschreiben soll.

Wäre auf jedenfall schonmal froh zu erfahren wie viele Pre Out der Receiver nun hat 

Grüße aus dem Schwarzwald


----------



## Herbboy (22. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

ALso, an sich ist das alles egal, denn bei MediaMarkt&co kannst Du inzwischen Ware auch bei Kauf vor Ort wieder zurückbringen. Du müsstest nur evlt den Verkäufer fragen und 100% sicherstellen, ob Du bei Nichtgefallen das Geld zurückbekommen könntest und nicht nur nen Gutschein bekommst.


Und die drehen halt gern mal den Bass auf oder nutzen Boxen, die basslastig sind, weil das die Leute beeindruckt, obwohl das gar nix mit "gutem" Sound zu tun hat. Du könntest natürlich fragen, ob du ohne Sub&co mal probehören kannst.


Wegen der Anschlüsse: hier http://www.pioneer.eu/images/products/avamplifierreceiver/pioneer/sc-2022-k_b_zoom.jpg  sieht man deutlich, dass es 2 Buchsen für Subwoofer sind, also auch 2 Subs. Das weiß schraffierte im "Pre out"-Bereich. Die anderen Buchsen bei den Preout brauchst Du ja nicht, die wären nur "nötig", wenn Du da noch zusätzlich das Surroundsignal an weitere Verstärker oder auch an ein aktives Boxenset weiterleiten willst.


----------



## Marci010593 (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Und was ist der drittte Subwoofer Pre Out auf der linken Seite des AVR´s der verwundert micht total oder eher gesagt irritiert mich tottal.


----------



## Herbboy (23. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*



Marci010593 schrieb:


> Und was ist der drittte Subwoofer Pre Out auf der linken Seite des AVR´s der verwundert micht total oder eher gesagt irritiert mich tottal.


 
Da steht ja "Zone 2" dran, das heißt: das ist NICHT dafür, dass Du zB "7 + 3" nutzt, sondern der Anschluss und auch die beiden Buchsen dadrüber sind dazu gedacht, dass Du STEREOsound zB in ein zweites Zimmer weiterleitest und dort dann auch nen Sub nutzen kannst und nicht "nur" 2.0 - im zweiten Zimmer würde dann ein Stereoverstärker stehen, der mit den beiden Buchsen "Zone 2 Out" verbunden ist, oder auch ein Aktives Stereoboxenset, und separat kannst Du mit dem Sub-Out noch einen aktiven Sub versorgen.


----------



## NiCo-pc (25. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche neuen Oberklasse oder High End AV-Receiver für Nubox 681 SET*

Genau. Den Pioneer LX 56 kann ich dir auch noch empfehlen.
Ich habe den Yamaha RX V 3067.


----------

